# What I am thankful for



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A loving and understanding wife who is blind to my 6-pack that has turned into a keg after 34 years of marriage. A son who despite being a turd is still a pretty good dad to my favorite (and currently only) 11 year old grandson that has turned out to absolutely love duck hunting. A loving daughter who once resuscitated her dead dad with CPR and her little son living inside of her who is going to come out in March.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

well put sir.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thankful I had two parents that put up with all my BS as a teen and helped me to survive. Seriously don't know how they did it without shooting me. Those ass whooping s actually helped.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Most of all thankful for my wife,she pulled me from the depths of hell and had the courage to stick with me.:hug:


----------

